# Dublin Airport - Terminal 2



## redchariot (9 Oct 2010)

I was in the new Terminal 2 today for operational trials ahead of the opening in November.

I just wanted to say how impressive the building is. It is spacious, very modern, very stream-lined and very easy to navigate. Everything seemed to run like clockwork (although there will be many more than 2000 passengers on a normal day). 

One thing that stood out to me was the arrival process; you come off the plane and down the corridor, through immigration and straight into baggage claim and customs, all very stream-lined; no long walks down winding corridors as in T1.

There was also the new CDP pre-clearance for USA flights; I am sure that people will be glad to hear that there are at least twice as many desks as in T1 and there is the added bonus that you clear US Customs as well before departure.

Although, with passenger numbers dropping off slightly over the last couple of years, the new terminal is still exactly what Dublin Airport needs and from what I saw today, it promises to deliver big-time


----------



## niceoneted (9 Oct 2010)

In relation to the number of desks for homeland security they reason they are there is that it is hoped to increase the number of flights from Europe in through Ireland on to the USA so increase of numbers so may not make a difference. While it is quick to get out if you land there and are just staying in Ireland if you are in transit there is a long walk a head of you no matter which pier in terminal 1 you will be departing from. 
Long walk though to get to the gates for departure in T2. 
I agree it is impressive though.


----------



## Complainer (9 Oct 2010)

I saw the plans for the terminal some time back. I couldn't see why they designed in two level changes for departing passengers. If I remember right, you enter at ground level, check in a ground level, then go upstairs to security and gates, and then back down to ground level to embark onto the plane. Seemed like there should be a better way...


----------



## redchariot (10 Oct 2010)

Complainer said:


> I saw the plans for the terminal some time back. I couldn't see why they designed in two level changes for departing passengers. If I remember right, you enter at ground level, check in a ground level, then go upstairs to security and gates, and then back down to ground level to embark onto the plane. Seemed like there should be a better way...



Yeah, that is right. You actually go up two levels from check-in; first to the arrivals area and then up to security screening area. Then you go through Security, then through the shopping area and down an escalator to the gates; there is a road which approaches T1 running underneath which possibly explains the reason for having to go up and down but would it not have made more sense to route the road differently.

Having said that, it is not as bad as it sounds and is still relatively quick moving from check-in to the gate; certainly quicker than going to Pier A or D in T1


----------



## redchariot (10 Oct 2010)

niceoneted said:


> While it is quick to get out if you land there and are just staying in Ireland if you are in transit there is a long walk a head of you no matter which pier in terminal 1 you will be departing from.



I simulated the connections process while I was there and it was a very easy process and you were at your connecting gate quickly; having said that, it was a T2 to T2 connection; if it was a T2 to T1 connection, it would take a long walk to your gate.

Another thing, the transfer desk seems to be only set up for Aer Lingus passengers; so if you were connecting to say Delta and didn't have an onward boarding card, you will still have to go through Immigration and Customs and check-in at the normal land-side area which is a bit of a pain. Having said that in the majority of cases you should have your onward boarding card issued at the originating ariport anyway.


----------



## shesells (10 Oct 2010)

I was at a trial last month and what I was most impressed by was the design of the baggage carousels...the bags come down at two points, about 2m from each end of the belt. It will remove the congestion at the end of the belts you currently get in T1 (the yellow keep clear boxes that are usually jam packed with people).

I like how bright and clean T2 is, disliked the small arrivals area. Disappointed the Newsagent in the terminal will be WH Smith rather than Easons.

btw OP - did you get the same pathetic "goody bag" - juice, a pastry, 2 chocs and a luggage tag


----------



## 4th estate (10 Oct 2010)

Hi,

It's about time things were modernised in that horrible airport. What a greeting to visitors that T1 was! 

So.... will ALL passengers use the new terminal, or just a select few using certain airlines? I suspect the latter. And also, could someone tell me if the two terminals are connected, i.e. is it possible to go from one to the other AFTER check in?

The reason I ask is, in the old terminal there is an outdoor smoking area which is a godsend for my elderly (rebellious) auntie who enjoys a cig airside.  

Unless of course there is a designated smoking area in the new place, which I very much doubt. 

Just wondered. Thanks.


----------



## shesells (10 Oct 2010)

Aer Lingus, Etihad, Delta, Continental and US Airways were all we were told about using T2


----------



## Ash (10 Oct 2010)

redchariot said:


> I was in the new Terminal 2 today for operational trials ahead of the opening in November.
> 
> I just wanted to say how impressive the building is. It is spacious, very modern, very stream-lined and very easy to navigate. Everything seemed to run like clockwork (although there will be many more than 2000 passengers on a normal day).




I'm very curious how the 2000 (?) people were selected to take part in the T2 trial?
I heard the Head Guy speak on radio today and he said everyone in the trial had "a script" to follow as they put the facilities to the test.
I'd love to know exactly what was involved.  Also, how much did it pay?


----------



## shesells (11 Oct 2010)

There were about 6 or 8 trial days in total...starting with 30 volunteers I think and building up. The one I did last month was about 1500. It was advertised on the DAA website, I actually saw the link on pigsback.com and volunteered.

It was totally unpaid save for that pathetic goody bag. We did get tea/coffee and biscuits and a lunch that was sandwich, crisps and fruit. I was there from 11am to 3pm.

Everyone was given a pack with details of a traveller, where you were going to and on what flight. We all then had to check in 3 or 4 times before you were given a boarding card. Up through security and to the departure gates. Lunch at the gates and then you turned into an arriving passenger with a new identity, details as to whether you were an EU or non EU citizen, through immigration, baggage claim and then done.


----------



## RonanC (11 Oct 2010)

There was no pay and it was open to anyone to take part in, all you had to was register on the DAA website a while back.


----------



## Leper (11 Oct 2010)

Let's hope now that the Dublin Airport Authority has a new terminal with which it can play around with and they will release their grip on other Irish airports and allow them to be developed independently.

But, of course the DAA won't because it is fearful of any competition.


----------



## Maynooth (11 Oct 2010)

It is an absolute disgrace. Having the rest of us subsidise a flash new terminal that will barely be used for long haul passengers.


----------



## redchariot (17 Oct 2010)

Maynooth said:


> It is an absolute disgrace. Having the rest of us subsidise a flash new terminal that will barely be used for long haul passengers.



All long-haul flights currently operating from Dublin will be using T2. In addition, all Aer Lingus flights are now operating from T2; it is the biggest user of Dublin Airport, perhaps with the exception of Ryanair.

A bit disappointed that a few other carriers are not making the move e.g. BMI and CityJet


----------



## redchariot (17 Oct 2010)

4th estate said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's about time things were modernised in that horrible airport. What a greeting to visitors that T1 was!
> 
> ...



There definitely is a walkway between the two terminals after Security; whether there is one before Security Screening, I am not sure.

No smoking area in T2 other than outside the entrance of the check-in area


----------



## redchariot (17 Oct 2010)

shesells said:


> btw OP - did you get the same pathetic "goody bag" - juice, a pastry, 2 chocs and a luggage tag



Oh yeah. It was a bit lacking alright but in fairness they kept us looked after during the whole trial process providing tea/coffee, sandwiches etc


----------



## Complainer (17 Oct 2010)

redchariot said:


> No smoking area in T2 other than outside the entrance of the check-in area



Is that a real smoking area, or the kind of unofficial one that usually happens when smokers ignore signs and local procedures?


----------



## shesells (18 Oct 2010)

redchariot said:


> Oh yeah. It was a bit lacking alright but in fairness they kept us looked after during the whole trial process providing tea/coffee, sandwiches etc



Not sure what I was expecting...maybe some vouchers for the shops in T2? 

I had an issue with the lunch...the sandwiches were of a limited variety and the nearest to a plain sandwich had mayo (I'm allergic to eggs) so that didn't really work for me.

Just thought the email alluded to a more exciting goody bag than we got...it was pretty measly.

Any word on who won the big prize yet?


----------



## redchariot (20 Oct 2010)

shesells said:


> Any word on who won the big prize yet?



Not that I have heard of; certainly wasn't me if it has been announced


----------



## hopalong (20 Oct 2010)

any opening date.


----------



## Sumatra (20 Oct 2010)

We badly need T2 and it is an impressive gateway. Pity RWY28 was built too short (sighted)!


----------

